# Rheinhessen im Frühling erleben



## radicalric (25. April 2005)

Was fällt einem ein, wenn man an einem solchen Tag wie heute rausschaut und an's radfahren denkt?
Was kann man am kommenden Wochenende anstellen?
So ist mir die Idee gekommen mit Absprache unserses genialen Tourguides A. Sickinger eine nette Einsteigertour durch das Rheinhessische Hügelland zu organisiern. Der Anspruch der Tour wird mäßig sein, je nach Teilnehmeranzahl  kann auch in zwei Gruppen gefahren werden; schnell oder langsam;lang oder kurz; u.s.w......
Als Startpunkt habe ich mir die Untermühle in Köngernheim ausgedacht(gleicher Startpunkt wie bei der Weihnachtsausfahrt), Zeit 11.00 UHR.
Wer Lust hat kann auch schon ab Mainz mit uns anfahren. Also Ihr Beinharten,rafft Euch auf, sag Euren Freunden Bescheid, deren Bekannten u.s.w. auf das es zahlreiche Biker werden.
Mitfahren dürfen übrigens alle Gruppen und Untergruppen (SFG), keine Altersbeschränkung etc.
Das schönste gibt es natürlich am Ende der Tour, die gemeinsame Einkehr in der Untermühle(wäre von Vorteil wenn man ungefähr abschätzen könnte wieviel mitkommen wegen der Reservierung). Das war's, los geht's.


----------



## Brice (25. April 2005)

Nachdem ich am Samstag mit meinem Bike die Welt halb umrundet habe (Oppenheim - Nierstein - Nackenheim und zurück   ) und die Kollegen C5 und C6 der Halswirbelsäule nicht rumgezickt haben, bin ich wieder motiviert. Vorausgesetzt, ich finde für Sontag einen Babysitter für die Clubmeisterin der Junioren...

Brice

Ach ja, regnen darf es natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (25. April 2005)

Find ich gut , bin dabei.


----------



## Bettina (26. April 2005)

Untermühle hört sich verdammt gut an!

Um die Nahrungsaufnahme vorzubereiten sollte man natürlich zuvor etwas radfahren, das Wetter deutet zwar eine ordentliche Schlammpartie an -nährstoffreiche Böden mit Wassersättigung   . Aber wir tun mal so als wären wir gänzlich unerschrocken.   

Also bis Sonnntag!


----------



## fat-tire-flyer (26. April 2005)

Hallole,

als Auswärtiger aus dem Siegerland würde ich gerne noch einmal eine Runde mit den Beinharten drehen.

Wie komme ich denn zum Startpunkt der Tour, wenn ich als Ausgangspunkt Ober-Walluf (dort wohnt die buckelige Verwandtschaft   ) annehme.

Greetz


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (26. April 2005)

fat-tire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> 
> Wie komme ich denn zum Startpunkt der Tour, wenn ich als Ausgangspunkt Ober-Walluf (dort wohnt die buckelige Verwandtschaft   ) annehme.
> ...



Guggst du hier


----------



## klaus1 (26. April 2005)

Bring noch zwei Herren die schnuppern möchten mit.


----------



## Brice (27. April 2005)

Halllo Klaus,

wie sieht es aus mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft von Oppenheim nach Köngernheim? Natürlich mit dem Auto . Ich rufe dich die Tage mal an.

Brice


----------



## Rockside (27. April 2005)

Auch wenn's Wetter im Moment gar nicht nach Tour aussieht, sage ich mal: Ich bin auch dabei. Irgendwann geht dem da oben auch das Wasser aus.  

Das wird bestimmt ne prima Tour.

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. April 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei und freue mich schon auf eine schöne Runde durch Rhoihesse und auf die Einkehr in der Untermühle


----------



## X-Präsi (28. April 2005)

nachdem ich endlich mal wieder in heimischen Gefilden weile, kann ich auch mitfahren   

"Präsis Hexe" folgt im Windschatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. April 2005)

fat-tire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> als Auswärtiger aus dem Siegerland würde ich gerne noch einmal eine Runde mit den Beinharten drehen.
> 
> ...



Hi Jo !

Schön, mal wieder von Dir zu hören ! Dann drehn mer doch glatt wiedern Ründchen zusammen *freu*


----------



## matthias2003 (28. April 2005)

ich komm auch mit!

wann und wo fahrt Ihr denn los in MZ?

Matthias


----------



## fat-tire-flyer (29. April 2005)

@ Präsi,

Kommando zurück !!!! Ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da mein Basecamp bei der Wallufer Verwandschaft leider am Sonntag nicht besetzt ist !!!!   

Wir müssen das Drehen einer gemeinsamen Runde auf einen späteren Termin verschieben. Wir sehen uns dann aber auf alle Fälle bei der Hochtaunus-Tour der DIMB Mitte Juni.

Ich werde dann alles in die Waagschale legen, was ich seinerzeit bei der Guide-Ausbildung bei Dir gelernt habe. (....Schwächen in der Orientierung, aber gute Unterhaltung der Gruppe....)   

Wir sehen uns dann...


----------



## radicalric (29. April 2005)

Für alle die noch ein paar Extrakilometer machen wollen:
Treffpunkt um 10.00 UHR am MC Donald in Mainz Hechtsheim, direkt an der Autobahnausfahrt Hechtsheim (großer Parkplatz am MC vorhanden).
Gutes Wetter habe ich für Sonntag vorbestellt.


----------



## TH64 (30. April 2005)

Wenn die Hexennacht nicht zu lange wird und der Hexentrunk morgen wieder aus dem Kopf ist, dann komme ich auch mit !  
Thomas


----------



## Bettina (30. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir können leider doch nicht kommen, das Renovieren fordert seine Opfer. 
Aber wir wünschen euch eine schöne Sommerausfahrt in Rheinhessens Frühling oder wie war das gleich? Also Sonnencreme nicht vergessen, und bis hoffentlich bald
Bettina und Evelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewald (1. Mai 2005)

Ich starte mit der Extra-Tour heute gegen 7:00 Uhr. 

Gegen 11:00 Uhr werde ich mich melden, damit ich euch evtl. entgegen fahren kann oder ich treffe euch zur Einkehr in der Untermühle.

Bis dann, Ewald


----------



## klaus1 (1. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungs,

wie kann es passieren 3 erwachsene Männer auf einer Clubtour schlicht zuverlieren?   

Kann das sein, soetwas nicht zubemerken und schlicht weiter Gas zugeben und tschüss.

Was passiert wenn die Verlorenen einen schweren Sturz, Defekt oder sich einfach in der Gegend nicht auskennen?  

Leider habe ich bei meinen Kumpels auch noch verstärkt darauf hingewiesen, das bei den Beinharten, so gefahren wird das Jeder mitkommt und keiner zurückgelassen wird, mit der Aussage lag ich wohl um Welten daneben, leider.  

Nun gibt mir weiterhin zudenken, passiert das Gleiche wohl bei einer Alpenfahrt, wo wohl Jeder auf den Anderen mehr oder weniger angewiesen ist,oder z. B. nächste Woche auf der Köln -Tour stehe ich dann mitten im Wald, Ortsunkundig wie ich dann bin.

Auf dem Parkplatz an der Untermühle wurde mir dann auch noch ganz lapidar gesteckt, man hätte gedacht wir hätten uns abgeseilt um da an der Wingertshütte in Oppenheim einen Schoppen zu nehmen  
Also wenn ich soetwas tue, dann melde ich mich zumindest beim Guide formell ab, das ist schon eine Sache des Anstandes, und Keiner brauch sich unnötig Gedanken über fehlende Personen zumachen.

So wie das heute gelaufen ist gefällt mir absulut nicht, macht euch mal Gedanken darüber.


----------



## Fresh Lemon (1. Mai 2005)




----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (1. Mai 2005)

klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wie kann es passieren 3 erwachsene Männer auf einer Clubtour schlicht zuverlieren?


Hallo Klaus,

am Ende der Steigung an der Kreuzung Richtung Trutzturm war die Gruppe noch komplett und wir haben dort ca. 5 Minuten gestanden. Weitergefahren sind wir dann nach links Richtung Landskrone und zwar nicht klammheimlich, sondern es hieß ganz klar: Wir fahren jetzt weiter. Das Tempo kann auch nicht hoch gewesen sein, da die weniger trainierte Tochter von Michaela locker mitkam. An der Landskrone, ca. 1000 m von der Kreuzung entfernt, haben wir euer Fehlen bemerkt. Wir haben dort mindestens 10 Minuten zugebracht.

Die Gruppe, in der sich noch mehrere erfahrene Guides befanden, hat sich bewusst dafür entschieden, euch nicht zu suchen, da ihr absolut ortskundig seid in diesem Gebiet, zu dritt ward, es kein schweres Gelände und keine abgelegene Gegend war. 

Bei einer Tour in den Bergen oder in einem Waldgebiet, wo sich nicht jeder auskennt, werden auf jeden Fall andere Maßstäbe angelegt als auf einer Tour auf Rad- und Wirtschaftswegen durch Rheinhessen.

Was war denn nun eigentlich der Grund dafür, dass ihr zwischen der Kreuzung zum Trutzturm und Landskrone den Kontakt zur Gruppe verloren habt?


----------



## klaus1 (2. Mai 2005)

Eine Rentnergruppe die mich am Trutzturm einkreiste und nach dem Weg zur Warte in Schwabsburg fragte, dauerte ca. 3 Minuten.

Die beiden Anderen sind allerdings direkt mit euch biß zum Turnacker gefahrengefahren und haben dort gewartet, dann gings im Düsetritt Richtung Kreuzung Ruine und wech ward ihr.Bin auch direkt ums Eck gefahren, um die lange Gefällestrecke "Friedhof" einsehen zu können, nichts .


----------



## Ripman (2. Mai 2005)

@Klaus:

Ist irgendwie blöd gelaufen. An diesem buntbeflaggten Turm mit den vielen Wanderern waren wir doch noch alle zusammen, und warum ausgerechnet Ihr das Aufbruchsignal verpasst habt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel. Naja, wir haben das sicherlich nicht mit Absicht gemacht und waren bis zur Landskrone der festen Meinung, alle "Schäfchen" zusammen zu haben.  Das es trotzdem so gekommen ist, dafür können uns im Nachhinein nur entschuldigen. 

Unsere Bilanz, was das Verlieren einzelner Teilnehmer während einer Tour anbelangt, ist bis heute ausgesprochen positiv. Ihr seid die Ersten seit geraumer Zeit, die nicht mit uns das angepeilte Ziel erreicht haben. Trotzdem können wir uns auf diesem Erfolg nicht ausruhen, sondern müssen sehen, dass dieser Vorfall sich nicht wiederholt. Vielleicht spendiert der Club den Guides ne Luftdruck-Hupe, damit eindeutig klar ist, wenn es weitergeht.

Deine Reaktion ist zwar gut zu verstehen und nachvollziehbar,  aber Befürchtungen und Vermutungen zu äußern, wir würden generell unseren Verpflichtungen bei Touren nicht nachkommen oder gar fahrlässig Teilnehmer in unbekanntem Terrain sich selbst überlassen, ist wohl doch etwas überzogen. 

Lass Dich vielleicht überzeugen und lade Deine Kumpels für die Überraschungstour ein. Wäre doch schade, wenn die miese Stimmung (wäre mir genauso gegangen) wegen so ner dummen Sache lange anhalten würde.
Ich persönlich würde es bedauern.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## klaus1 (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

für mich ist die Sache gegessen, wollte da auch keine Stürme entfachen, nur angesprochen sollten solche Dinge schon werden.

Nur steh ich jetzt nach all meiner positiven Werbung , über Monate, allerdings bei meinen besten Freunden und meiner Susanne so richtig schön plöd da.


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht sollten wir künftig schlicht und ergreifend immer strikt und konsequent einen "letzten Mann (oder Frau)" bestimmen. Erst wenn diese(r) sagt "alle an Bord" geht es weiter. Diese Alternative vermitteln wir auch in der Guide-Ausbildung. Wäre vielleicht auch was für unsere Touren ?!

Allerdings gehörte auch ich gestern zu denen, die Euch bei nem Schoppen   vermuteten, da es für mich wegen des langsamen Kiddy-bedingten Tempos (unsere "Kleine" war ja zu dem Zeitpunkt noch dabei) schwer vorstellbar war, den Anschluss zu verpassen. Ziemliche Fehleinschätzung und es beweist wieder einmal, dass nix unmöglich ist... *schäm*

Deswegen lasst uns doch mal über die o.a. Grundregel "letzter Mann/Frau" nachdenken... Hat auch den großen Vorteil, dass der/die Guide/in immer nur auf *einen* Helm/Rad achten muss. Wenn der da ist / OK signalisiert, gehts weiter. Bei so einer riesigen Gruppe wie gestern gehts so am besten, denke ich...


----------



## radicalric (2. Mai 2005)

Zum Schluss wollen wir nach all den Missverständnissen auch noch etwas bemerken: vielen Dank für die wunderschöne Tour an unseren Guide. Die Planung der Tour verlief wieder einmal perfekt, selbst der Rückenwind auf dem letzten Stück wurde mit einkalkuliert und die Einkehr war auch überzeugend. 
So hoffen wir, dass in Zukunft mehr solch kurzfristig geplanter Touren stattfinden werden (ich selbst habe da noch ein paar schöne Vorschläge), die in Zusammenarbeit mit meinen Clubkameraden ausgearbeitet werden können.
Viele Grüße,

Torsten & Silvia


----------



## klaus1 (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Thomas,

genau so machen wir das bei unseren Motorradtouren.

Der Vordermann ist immer verantwortlich für seinen Hintermann und der Lezte hat auch genaue Streckenplanung an Bord.

Desweitern gilt absolutes Überholverbot innerhalb der Truppe, alles andere wäre bei dem Tempo zugefährlich.

Reist aus welchen Gründen auch immer, der Hintermann ab, bleibt automatisch der Vordermann stehen u.s.w.

Auf diese Art sind wir schon tausende von Kilometern im In und Ausland gefahren, ohne je einen verloren zuhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (3. Mai 2005)

klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas,
> 
> genau so machen wir das bei unseren Motorradtouren.
> 
> ...



Augenkontakt zum Hintermann ist während der Tour auch Standard im Club - funktioniert aber nicht im Fall Eures Verlustes, da wir alle wie ein Hühnerhaufen vor dem Turm verteilt waren. 

Ansonsten will ich aber auch noch mal kundtun, dass die Tour von Sigi wieder mal perfekt vorbereitet wurde. Deine gute Laune war wie immer ansteckend und motivierend. Und das lernt man in keinem Kurs der Welt...


----------



## Dr. Giant (3. Mai 2005)

@klaus

Moin Klaus,

als einer, der schon einige Touren mit Beinhart gemacht hat, kann ich nur Entwarnung geben! Gerade das sehr faire Miteinander fand ich immer klasse und rücksichtsloses Vorne-weg-Hobeln der Racer kenne ich aus meinen früheren Clubzeiten nicht, es wurde immer gewartet! (Aber Racer gabs auch damals im Club schon  
Ist sicher ne blöde Sache, auch wegen Deinen Feunden  , die Du aber hoffentlich wieder für die nächste Tour motivieren kannst   

Tschööö


----------



## Präsi´s Hexe (3. Mai 2005)

Sigi Sauerstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tempo kann auch nicht hoch gewesen sein, da die weniger trainierte Tochter von Michaela locker mitkam.



Hi Sigi, 

meine Kleine    hat sich echt wacker geschlagen gegen Euch "große" Buben   

Danke nochmal für´s Mitnehmen


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (3. Mai 2005)

Präsi´s Hexe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sigi,
> 
> meine Kleine    hat sich echt wacker geschlagen gegen Euch "große" Buben
> 
> Danke nochmal für´s Mitnehmen



Das stimmt und dabei ist es mit uns Buben gar net so leicht.
Guggst du  hier


----------

